# Fahrrad neu aufbauen, Rahmen empfehlungen



## Revox (11. September 2009)

Hallo. Ich wollte vor ein paar Monaten mein Fahrrad zu einem Fully umbauen, dazu habe ich den Rahmen durchgeflext und wollte einen Gummipropfen zwischen die Rahmenstangen schlagen. Leider hat das Fahrrad so an stabilitÃ¤t verlohren, sodass ich mich nun nach einem neuen Rahmen umsehen muss!

































Die Wahre geschichte ist etwas lÃ¤nger: Vor 9 Monaten wurde mein Fahrrad geklaut, von der Versicherung habe ich damals 1200â¬ bekommen. Vor einigen Tagen trudelte ein Brief des PolizeiprÃ¤sidiums ein, sowas hat man nicht gerne, schlieÃlich vermutet man darin das Strafgeld fÃ¼r die FuÃgÃ¤ngerampel die man langsamst Ã¼berfahren hatte. Weit gefehlt, in dem Brief steht doch glatt, dass das geklaute Fahrrad wieder aufgewunden wurde! Ich rief sofort die dafÃ¼r zustÃ¤ndige Polizistin an, von der erfuhr ich, dass ein Hausmeister das Fahrrad als "komisch" ansah und sie verstÃ¤ndigt hat. Was komisch war habt ihr ja schon gelesen.
Nun habe ich meiner Versicherung geschrieben ob ich ihr das "kaputte" Fahrrad aus ideelen GrÃ¼nden abkaufen kann. Jene willigte ein, und ich muss 100â¬ fÃ¼r das Fahrrad bezahlen. Obwohl ich schon 2 FahrrÃ¤der habe kommt Ausschlachten einfach nicht infrage, dafÃ¼r habe ich zu viel mit dem Fahrrad erlebt.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen (Jetzt endlich in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe!) und habe mich noch Ã¼berhaupt nicht erkundigt was ich benÃ¶tige, worauf ich achten soll. Ehrlich geswagt will ich auch nicht allzu viel Geld ausgeben, schlieÃlich weiÃ ich Ã¼berhaupt nicht wie hÃ¤ufig ich das Rad noch verwende. Die Komponenten haben auch schon ein paar km auf dem Buckel, Kette, Tretlager und Kasette wie auch das 2te Kettenblatt wurden schon mal gewechselt. 

Woher bekomme ich neue HydraulikschlÃ¤uche?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2009)

freak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Revox (11. September 2009)

Bin ich hier in der Falschen Kathegorie? Sollte wohl besser zu Trekking verschoben werden?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2009)

schon bissle... aber bei dem was zum teil hier gepostet wird reist es das nimmer raus


----------



## Revox (11. September 2009)

Ich habe mittlerweile einen Quantec Rahmen fÃ¼r etwa 200â¬ gefunden.






Kann jemand etwas mit dem Firmennamen anfangen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2009)

die sidn sehr ok. nix besonderes, haellt und faehrt sich ok.


----------



## cube_ltd_race (11. September 2009)

Nein.was warn das fürne bescheuerte idee den rahmen anzusägen? lebensmüde... Rahmen schaut aber ganz in ordnung aus.und ja trekking is angebrachter


----------



## Jaypeare (11. September 2009)

Revox schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich wollte vor ein paar Monaten mein Fahrrad zu einem Fully umbauen, dazu habe ich den Rahmen durchgeflext und wollte einen Gummipropfen zwischen die Rahmenstangen schlagen. Leider hat das Fahrrad so an stabilität verlohren, sodass ich mich nun nach einem neuen Rahmen umsehen muss!



 

Ich hatte schon "troll dich" eingetippt und dann doch weitergelesen.

Budget? Benötigte Rahmengröße? Sonstige Präferenzen? Brauchbare Alurahmen gibts ab ca. 100 Euro.

P.S.: War der Rahmen an der Stelle, wo jetzt das Loch ist, angeschlossen?


----------



## Revox (11. September 2009)

PrÃ¤ferenzen, gute Frage. 
Vor allem habe ich keine Ahnung was sich "wie" auf das FahrgefÃ¼hl auswirkt.

Da ich ein StadtMTB und ein Cyclocrossrad besitzte wÃ¤re mir etwas fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere Touren am liebsten. 

Soll heiÃen, wenn eine Tour ansteht wÃ¼rde ich gerne mehr in Richtung Trekking gehen als in Richtung "schnell und gebÃ¼ckt". DafÃ¼r brauch ich dann wohlmÃ¶glich noch einen neuen Vorbau (erstmal soll das Rad aber weider fahren kÃ¶nnen)

Es muss auch nicht sonderlich leicht sein. 

Den Preisrahmen von 230â¬ mÃ¶chte ich jedoch nicht Ã¼berschreiten, die Komponenten sind teils schon Ã¤lter, sodass es dann irgendwann nicht mehr dem Fahrradwert entspricht. Am liebsten wÃ¤re mir ein "guter" zerkratzer gebrauchter Rahmen, allerdings ist der Markt wohl ziemlich klein (wie ich hier im Forum gesehen habe).

Bezugsadressen kenne ich leider auch keine.

Das XT Holowtechlager will ich natÃ¼rlich weiter verwenden, der steuersatz mÃ¼sste vollintegriert sein, ob es dort verschiedene MaÃe gibt weiÃ ich leider nicht.

Ich freue mich gerade richtig, so habe ich doch meinen Pitlock SchlÃ¼ssel gefunden, von dem ich schon dachte ich hÃ¤tte ihn weggeworfen (Zur not hÃ¤tte ich bei der Firma in Berlin vorbeigesehen).

RahmengrÃ¶Ãe:
So genau weiÃ ich das gar nicht. Ich bin 184 groÃ und mit 75kg recht leicht, die Dame die das Fahrrad ganz eventuell Ã¼bernehmen wÃ¼rde ist 180 groÃ und ein paar gramm leichter. Ich vermute mal, dass man bei Trecking nicht so extrem genau vermessen muss, wie bei RennrÃ¤dern? 
Nach der Faustregel kommen also 58cm heraus. Der alte Rahmen war ja viel zu klein.

Auf den Dieb bin ich richtig sauer: Erst den Wert des Rades mit den FÃ¼Ãen treten. Er hat das Rad an einer FuÃgÃ¤ngerampel am hellen Tag durchgeflext. Dort gehen zu Vorlesungsbeginn sicher 1000 Personen in einer Stunde lang! anschlieÃend es im Keller vergammeln zu lassen, UND noch zu faul zu sein das Rad zu demontieren um es zu verkaufen ist AssozialitÃ¤t in reinster Form. 
Wenn wenigstens jemand mit dem Fahrrad spaÃ gehabt hÃ¤tte! Der Leidtragende ist letztendlich die Versicherung.

Vor dem Schrauben habe ich keine Furcht, bis auf Tretlager (weil ich kein werkzeug hatte) habe ich bisher alles auseinandergenommen/zusammen gebaut am Rad. Ich denke ich werde damit dann wohl in die Selbsthilfewerkstatt der Uni gehen.

Mit ein wenig Modifikationen hab ich ne Triangel.

ES WÃRE KLASSE WENN DER MOD DEN BEITRAG VERSCHIEBEN KÃNNTE.


----------



## Revox (11. September 2009)

Ich habe mal nachgesehen, in der Bucht (eb...) gibt es teilweise wirklich schon Rahmen ab 79â¬. NatÃ¼rlich steht dort kein Namen drauf, ob der Rahmen mit Namen wirklich doppelt so viel wert ist?

Wo kÃ¶nnte ich mich nach RahmenmaÃen erkundigen? Also welche MaÃe ergeben in etwa welche Sitzposition?


----------



## Jaypeare (11. September 2009)

Gibt natürlich schon Unterschiede bei der Qualität der Rahmen. Verwendete Alulegierung, Gewicht, Verarbeitungsqualität etc.

Die ganzen günstigen Custom-Rahmenanbieter beziehen ihre Rahmen aber sowieso bei einem der großen taiwanesischen oder chinesischen Rahmenbrutzler, da ist die Chance groß, dass sie vlt. nicht unbedingt identisch sind, aber vom gleichen Band oder aus der gleichen Fabrikhalle kommen und sich nicht allzu viel nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Revox (16. September 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt bei Ebay einen Rahmen fÃ¼r 89â¬ ersteigert.
Mit 2kg noch "ertrÃ¤glich" schwer. Alles andere wÃ¤re nicht vorrÃ¤tig gewesen und Wunschfarben wÃ¤ren mir letztendlich zu teuer gewesen. Das Geld investiere ich lieber in eine gute Federgabel.
Zudem braucht das Rad eine neue Kette und das Ritzelpacket hinten.


----------

